# Crane/Powerpack for Trailer/Workshop/3PL Tractor



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Here's a crane/powerpack I built in a module/cradle form so it would be self loading to be either on the trailer or when mounted on a stand alone supporting frame, for use in the workshop or mounted for mobility to sites on the farms on a tractors 3PL - thought it might assist anyone looking for ideas for their crane "builds"

This is my second attempt & maybe a little over the top, but has proved it's worth now many times. 
Basically it's a Hiab crane/powerpack mounted in self loading/removable cradle so I could use the crane/powerpack independently of any trailer/truck mounting in the workshop & around the farms ( the crane was purchased reasonably, I already had the 5KVA genset & the 3KVA hyd pack to power it all up).
The crane/powerpack is made so it can to be easily removed from the trailer (it's 11'6" x 6'3" car trailer which I reinforced & modified) in less than c.10minutes, so after undoing a few bolts/cam locks it self unloads balanced by raising the module cradle with the 2x hyd outriggers(which now both slide out to clear the sides of the trailer so trailer can be driven free from underneath the raised crane) & as the 3rd point of balance the lowered crane.
The crane powerpack/module is then lowered (secured by the same few bolts/cam locks) in stand alone frame which has has 3PL tractor mounts also has a third manual outrigger for stability for independent use in the workshop or mobility around sites the farms on a tractor 3PL or stand alone use in the paddocks i(it will lift c.3000lbs @ 6' to 1300lps @ 12').
Out & about on farm sites the crane /powerpack has proved extremely versatile, providing plenty of lifting capacity for yard/shed building & the bonus availability of a genset, hydraulic power on hand......now if I can just add an air compressor, a welder & some LED lights on a telescopic pole, then maybe a winch I think I might have the makings of a completely self sufficent outdoor "man cave"......if only I can get it back long enough from the mates who keep borrowing the thing.....


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thats one beefy looking setup.


----------

